# Ginger beer gone too far!!



## Fraggle (27/3/19)

Hi guys, 

I have a recently made my first ginger beer and think that I have (stupidly) taken the the 'kick' too far by adding too much ginger and (maybe) chilli.

Recipe:
Mangrove Jacks pouch (inc the yeast and sweetner)
#15 Brew blend
750g of Ginger (unpeeled)
1 large chilli
I thinly sliced and boiled the ginger and chilli for 10 mins before adding to the fermenter.
Made up to 21L

Now that the fermentation is complete I have had a taste and I think its has way too big a kick and lingers in the throat too long. 50/50 with lemonade improved it however I would prefer to avoid having to do that every time its served.
I plan on kegging it.

Any suggestions on what can be done to improve the balance would really appreciated.

John.


----------



## SKBugs (7/4/19)

I only know meads, and the tenet for us is that 'time heals all wounds' - mostly 
You may need wait on this fella. We wait for a year at least for our meads to be sorted.


----------



## Fraggle (8/4/19)

Hi Bugs, 

Thanks for the post. The ginger beer has already started to tone down and is becoming much more drinkable. I dont see it lasting a year however I appreciate the suggestion.


----------



## SKBugs (9/4/19)

Hah yeah I hear you. I read a recipe for a mead that stayed “age for 50 years, but if you can’t then at least a year”! The author was American so I think he actually meant it seriously. 
I’m going to try a ginger beer soon I reckon. Cheers


----------

